# Car Seat Advice/Recommendation



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

I have another 'mummy question' which I hope you can help with  

DH and I are now looking at car seats and it would be great to get a recommendation if possible.  We need to get 9mths - 4 years one.  My stipulations are that it needs to be comfortable (they all seem so hard and uncomfortable?) , easy to clip and unclip (is it me or are they all ridiculously difficult to buckle up and undo   ), one that reclines so little one can have a nice sleep ....  

Any advice or recommendations??  Also, did any of you get a seat that goes from 9 months to 12 years?  

Thanks in advance for your help.
Dame Edna x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Dame Edna

We went along to a local car seat fitting advice centre where they had all of the latest designs of seats and basically tried the ones which would fit in our car (car seats only fit into certain cars) so it really depends on what type of car you have as to which make/model would be suitable, along with the weight of baby 

We went for this one in the end
http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000ILIP6M/sr=1-10/qid=1239645781/ref=sr_1_10/277-7333530-8436467?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44471031&mcb=core

You could just pop into mothercare /halfords etc for their advice as to which would be suitable for you if you dont have the council run advice centre near you. Be warned though they will ask you babies weight rather than age 

Best of luck and enjoy shopping (i'm itching to ask you your news but being patient and waiting/hoping for an announcement soon  )

xxxxx

/links


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Ahh, Wynster, I'm itching to say too    I hope to be able to 'announce' (all being well   ) end of this week    .... 

Umm, didn't know about the council run advice centre - I will investigate  

Thanks for the advice and recommendations about the Mothercare seat.  

Hope you are enjoying being a mummy  

Thank you very much for responding  
Dame Edna
xxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Dame Edna

we bought the same one as Wynnster for our car and think its great especially being able to recline it when little one falls asleep.

we also bought these for both grandparent's cars & find these great too......

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001O3OXIC/sr=1-5/qid=1239650441/ref=sr_1_5/278-2225404-4333508?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44452031&mcb=core - with this one you have to fit it in the recline postion

we found Mothercare to be better advice-wise (or was it just us who got the guy who wasnt interested at Halfords  )

A
x

/links


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like exciting times ahead for you 

We opted for a 9mth - 11 yr car seat so it would always be DS's.  We went for a Britax Evolva 123 and at just over 3yrs he is still in the 5 point harness and will be until he is nearly 4 by the looks of it.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

we have 2 carseats   both britax 

one the 'trio' for 9month - 11 years: great for ds1 as will grow with him, but always remains upright and cannot recline

the other the 'freeway' for 9 month - 4 years: cosy for ds 2 and does recline BUT to do so you have to loosen the seat-belt, recline and then tighten it again......far too much faff so we never use it in recline   he never sleeps in car anyways   

halfords are currently selling the britax prince car seat robbie for £60 which is half-price   and is a 9 month - 4 year one. it looks good. 

also consider whether your car has isofix and whether you want it tethered to the car in that way or not   

we chose britax as all they make are car-seats and we therefore figured they must be experts   you can use their website to help you decide which car-seat works for you and if it will fit in your car 

 ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

The ladies have given you lots of great advise- my DS is in a britax first class SI seat
http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001QJ3N5I/sr=1-1/qid=1239697957/ref=sr_1_1/278-7080372-5197339?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44470031&mcb=core

My key things when looking at a seat was
*Childs current weight (For eg- my DD was just turned 3when she came home however we went for a Britax evola 2-3 seat)
*has the seat been tested in your make of car
*are you going to be using the seat in other car's (DH/Granparents ect)

I would go and test out loads of seats in your car! and then once you find 1 or 2 you like have a search on the net for the best price as each "colour" is a differant price in most seats!

xxxx

/links


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Annabelle, OT, Ritzi and MJ

Really helpful advice again ... thank you everyone  

Dame Edna x


----------

